# récupérer un historique effacé



## jeunemaman (16 Août 2008)

bonsoir à vous,
j'ai effacé mon historique internet par iadvertance, svp j'ai vraiment besoin!!! est ce trop tard???merci d'avance...


----------



## Chamyky (16 Août 2008)

C'est trop tard, à moins que tu n'aie Time Machine d'activée. Dans ce cas la restauration est peut-être possible.


----------



## jeunemaman (16 Août 2008)

Chamyky a dit:


> C'est trop tard, à moins que tu n'aie Time Machine d'activée. Dans ce cas la restauration est peut-être possible.


je suis nulle en informatique et poisseuse comme je suis je doute kil soit activée... comment le savoir


----------



## Chamyky (17 Août 2008)

Si Time Machine était activé tu le saurais ; c'est un utilitaire de sauvegarde intégré à Leopard, et il faut l'activer expressément. Donc je crois que tu ne pourras pas récupérer ton historique


----------

